# Ariens snowblower



## BrettZ84 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi all,

Recently my elderly neighbor gave me her Ariens ST350 snowblower. She has not used it in 3 years she said. I would like to see if I can get it going before our winter gets underway. Currently it does not start. I'm not exactly sure where to start. I'm guessing the fuel in the carb and tank would have gummed up by now.
Or perhaps it's not getting spark? Where would you guys start?

I'm not very with working on small engines or carbs but I can figure most things out with an explanation and some research.

My goal here is to get this machine running before snowfall, so I have approximately a month. If I need to post more info or pictures just let me know.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk Brett.Your lucky to have such a generous neighbor.The machine is older,but very well taken care of.After three years of storage,the gas tank should be flushed and refilled with fresh stabilized gas.The carb will no doubt need a cleaning to remove the varnish from the old gas.Replace the spark plug with the same exact number that is in there now.Probably a Champion J19lm or RJ19lm.
Below are links to the service manual,Ariens support for the manuals and how to disassemble and rebuild the carb.Tecumseh part number 631021B will have the needle,seat and bowl gasket that I think you will need.I believe the ST350 is a 3 1/2 hp Tecumseh motor.
I hope this info will get you started on repairing that great machine.

Ariens owners\repair manuals-
http://apache.ariens.com/cgibin/ctrg0005?SESSIONID=xp2zfp3ehm0s2k2g1asznd55&site=arienss

Tecumseh engine manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

Carb info-
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632334a.asp


----------



## BrettZ84 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you! 

I'll get reading tonight and pickup a new plug! I'll post how things go.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If you really want to do some reading,check out this web site dedicated to Ariens snow blowers.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page8.html


----------



## BrettZ84 (Sep 29, 2013)

So I'm picking up a spark plug with a spark tester today, carb cleaner

I was trying to locate the part number for the carb, so I can order a rebuild kit. How did you know the carb was a Tecumseh 631021B? So far the prices are very reasonable.

From that last link you posted it looks like this blower was made in the late 70's. Would be great if I could get it running again.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If you look at the top of the recoil shroud,probably right under the electric start button,there will be numbers stamped into the metal.The numbers should look something like this - H35-67355c Ser# (7)654c.The first number of the serial number will be the year of manufacture.In the example,(7),could be 1967,1977,1987,1997.When entering the model numbers of your engine into an on-line parts supplier,the correct part numbers for YOUR engine will be displayed.


----------



## BrettZ84 (Sep 29, 2013)

So a quick little update. The plug was getting spark, but changed it out anyways.

So I took off the carb and took it apart, really was pretty simple. Located all the parts that typically come in rebuild kits. However after locating my model number and serial number into that Ariens owners manual database I could not locate the specific model of carb. Not sure if I'm completely missing it. I've attached the stamped model and serial number that I found on the machine.

Edit: not sure why it uploaded upside down?

Ether way it looks like I'll need to order a float aswell. All pretty reasonable


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Posting the engine numbers as I previously explained would really help in directing you to the correct parts.As said earlier,H35-????? are the important numbers.We do know it is a Tecumseh manufactured engine.


----------



## BrettZ84 (Sep 29, 2013)

I finally located the engine number. As it turns out it was underneath the electric start switch. 

H35-45515L serial: 9187B

From what I can tell my carburetor part # is 632114.

While I was searching for the model and serial of the engine I removed the primer bulb. I'm not quite sure how to reinstall it.. But it looks like I'll have to remove the shroud.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Brett,it appears from your serial number,the engine is a 1979 since the parts lookup shows points ignition.A 1989 motor would be solid state ignition coil with no points.Having spark on a motor this old is great,because the points can be a problem.The primer bulb should snap in the heat box,unless the ears broke off the primer bulb base.I believe the tubing from the primer bulb to the carb is 3/16" ID hose.Let us know how you progress.


----------



## BrettZ84 (Sep 29, 2013)

It fired up! Runs very well too! I rebuilt the carb, changed the float and a intake gasket and put it all back together.

Now all that's left is to reinstall that primer bulb.

Thanks usmcgrunt. Definently owe you a beer!


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Great job Brett.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Don't forget to add fuel stabilizer to all your gasoline immediately upon purchase.Untreated fuel will give you the same problems next spring.Have fun with your NEW machine,and be careful.Never try to clear clogged snow from the machine with the engine running.


----------

